# windows 7 64 bit / sie werden in kürze abgemeldet...



## tavrosffm (2. November 2011)

*windows 7 64 bit / sie werden in kürze abgemeldet...*

hallo leute.
bin echt am verzweifeln.
sowas hatte ich noch nie.
nachdem bis gestern alles normal gelaufen ist kam heute beim hochfahren ein fensterchen mit dem hinweis:
sie werden in kürze abgemeldet
ein kritischer fehler ist aufgetreten.

sonst nix.kein problembericht nada.
das läuft dann in der schleife also bei jedem neustart den der pc dann durchführt.

im abgesicherten modus läuft alles.
in der ereignisanzeige an fehlern habe ich seit heute früh die fehlermeldung wudfrd für das gerät root\sideshow konnte nicht geladen werden.
vor einigen tagen hatte ich mit der gleichen sache zu tun als plötzlich beim surfen ein fenster aufpoppte und mir irgendwas von auflösung und aero effekten mit der windows sideshow können nicht durchgeführt werden.die meldung habe ich dann mit dem vermerk wenn nochmal probleme damit auftreten neu nachfragen deaktiviert.

kann ja irgendwie nicht sein dass die sideshow so rabiat in das system eigreift und nen starten verhindert.

das was ich danach noch neu gemaacht hatte war ein bios update battlefield3 installiert und sonst nichts.
gestern habe ich ziemlich lange im battlelog rumgehangen.
kann das sein dass ich mir dort was eingefangen habe an viren oder so?

systemwiederherstellung gemacht.von vor ein paar tagen.
da wurde dann das bf3 sound menü und bf3 internet werbetool deinstalliert.

hat jemand eine idee ohne dass ich windows neu aufsetzen muss?
thx


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2011)

Benutzt Du irgendwelche "Cleaning"-Tools? Hast Du mal im abgesicherten Modus nach Viren und Ad/Spyware gescannt? 


Es gab mal diesen Virus unter WinXP mit einer ähnlichen Meldung, aber der wurde schon mit ServicePack2 blockiert, und bei Vista und win7 spielt der keine Rolle mehr - kann aber eine neue "Version" davon sein ^^


----------



## tavrosffm (2. November 2011)

holla herb.
nein ich habe keine cleaning tools.
im abgesicherten modus läuft norton is nicht...zumindest tut sich nichts wenn ich norton sage er soll nach viren suchen.

ja den sasser hatte ich damals auch und komischerweise ist der mir auch damals beim bf2 spielen auf´s system gelangt.
dieser fehller sieht mir auch irgendwie schwer nach unfug aus.


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2011)

Also, wenn möglich musst Du dann mal die Festplatte ausbauen und bei einem anderen PC anschließen und von da aus dann scannen - was anderes wüsst ich nicht, da der evlt. Virus Dir ja kaum Zeit lässt, einzugreifen. Außer vlt. mal Antivir oder Avast oder so was im abgesicherten Modus installieren und laufen lassen, wobei ich nicht weiß, wie sich das dann mit Norton verttägt.


----------

